# Linux Mint - Isadora: AMD-Grafiktreiber kann nicht installiert werden.



## Pikus (25. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen.
Ich habe mir eben einen USB-Stick mit Linux Mint (x64) fertiggemacht, als portables OS und so^^
Jetzt wollte ich den AMD-Treiber für meine HD5770 installieren (über menü/control center/hardware drivers) allerdings bricht Mint die installation nach kurzer zeit mit dieser Fehlermeldung ab (siehe Anhang: Fehlermeldung_1).

Daher habe ich mal auf der AMD-Website nach einem Treiber gesucht und gefunden, allerdings lässt sich die datei nicht öffnen, ich bekomme eine andere Fehlermeldung (ebenfalls im anhang: Fehlermeldung_2)

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

MfG


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. Oktober 2011)

die .run Datei in der Konsole ausführen 

Ggf. noch chmod +x über die Datei laufen lassen.


----------



## Pikus (25. Oktober 2011)

Öhm... bitte auf deutsch für einen Linux-Anfänger


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. Oktober 2011)

Na gut Davilein 

-Konsole öffnen (via Gnome Menü oder Alt+F2-> gnome-terminal)
-In das Verzeichnis wechseln (mit cd Ordnername)
-Das da eingeben: *./Dateiname.run*
-Wenn das fehlschlägt, dann gibst du ein: *chmod +x Dateiname.run*, anschließend wiederholstdu den letzten Schritt.


----------



## Pikus (25. Oktober 2011)

Danke momolein 

Wenn ich die .run manuell ausführen will, bekomme ich die meldung "Permission denied".

Wenn ich den chmod-befehl eingebe passiert gar nix, er überspringt den befehl einfach.


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. Oktober 2011)

Ach so ja richtig, du installierst ja nen Treiber den musst du natürlich mit root-Rechten installieren (sudo ./Dateiname.run)
Übersprungen wird der Befehl bestimmt nicht, da gibts einfach nur keine Rückmeldung  (kann man glaube ich mit ls -a überprüfen, wenn links ein x steht, hats funktioniert)


----------



## Pikus (25. Oktober 2011)

Danke momo, ich liebe dich <3


----------

